# Almost done!



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry, I have not posted lately, but I got busy with school, kids, etc. 

Our mandatory mediation was Monday. It went really well I think. The STBX asked for three weekends a month to spend with the boys, which I agreed to. His schedule won't really allow him time to see them during the week, so this will work out. I also agreed that if he finds time during the week he may come and take them out for dinner or something once a week. 

Support is (of course) where it all got iffy. His lawyer tried to basically get him off without paying anything, and the mediator even laughed that right out of the room. I went in my business professional clothing and tried to have a positive attitude. The mediator informed my husband that if I went before a judge I would probably walk away with more than what I was asking for. (this was not some attempt to "break" him or take all the money, he will have my kids on weekends he needs to be able to have money also). All in all, I think the papers will be ready next week or at least by June 1st to sign. I am a little excited!


----------



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

It sounds like you are in a good place emotionally. Best of luck to you!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish you all the best Dawn!


----------

